# [H] Thrall - entspannte Feierabendgilde sucht entspannte Leute



## RaffelZockt (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen   
Die neu gegründete Ü20 Gilde "Drehstoff" auf Seite der Horde, auf dem schönen Server Thrall, sucht nette Mitspieler.
Wir sind noch ganz neu und ganz klein, wollen aber zusammen wachsen und gedeihen und zusammen eine entspannte gemütliche Fun und Feierabendgilde aufbauen in der jeder seinen Spass haben kann und Spieler aller Art ihren Platz finden können.
Zwänge gibt es bei uns keine, auch Level und Klasse sind uns völlig egal. Der Mensch hinter dem Charakter muss passen denn darauf kommt es an. Natürlich sind wir nicht ohne Ambitionen und werden langfristig sicher auch Raidgruppen aufstellen. Wir bestehen vorwiegend aus "Wiedereinsteigern" und "Rückkehrern", aber auch Neueinsteiger und alte Veteranen sind gerne willkommen.
Ob PVE oder PVP, Questen, Instanzen, Raids, Erfolge farmen, bei uns kann jeder seinen Platz finden.
Die Gildenwebseite steht bereit und Teamspeak wird kommen sobald Bedarf besteht (bis dahin helfen wir uns mit Skype oder Raidcall). Die Gildenbank steht ebenfalls bereit und die ersten Mitglieder finden sich bereits ein und haben Spass.

Kommt und helft mit eine neue Gilde mit Leben zu füllen, in der es gemütlich zugeht und entspanntes Spielen in spassiger Athmosphäre das Ziel sind, und das alles ohne 25 seitiges Regelwerk. Die einzige Bedingung ist dass du mindestens 20 Jahre alt bist und nie vergisst dass WoW ein Spiel ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger   

Neugierig geworden?
Dann findest du uns hier -> http://wowgilden.net/drehstoff
oder kontaktiere uns direkt ingame: *Greyscale* oder *Ticara*
Wir freuen uns auf dich


----------



## Vradish (4. Juni 2014)

huhu, dein beitrag hört sich interessant an^^
werd mich nachdem ich das game wieder installiert hab mal ingame bei dir melden^^

mfg


----------



## RaffelZockt (5. Juni 2014)

kleines Update.
Seit heute haben wir auch Teamspeak und es finden sich täglich mehr nette Leute jeden Levels bei uns ein. 
Wir rekrutieren immernoch fleissig.


----------

